# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  توفيق الله الأكرم في تحري الدعاء باسم الله الأعظم

## الصميلي الذروي

*توفيق الله الأكرم في تحري الدعاء باسم الله الأعظم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المقدمة 
                                      بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله المنان بديع السماوات ولأرض ذو الجلال والإكرام الحي القيوم وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله الواحد الأحدالصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له   كفوا أحد وأشهد أن محمد عبد الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله و صحبه   وسلم. أما بعد


الحجة في ثبوت اسم الله الأعظم 


ثبت اسم الله الأعظم بأربعة أحاديث وهي


- الحديث الأول- حديث بريدة فعن بريدة ان   رسول الله سمع رجلاً يقول : اللهم إني اسالك بأني أشهد أنك انت الله لااله   الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد . فقال :.]  لقد سالت الله تعالى بالاسم الذي اذا سئل به اعطى واذا دعي به اجاب ] وفي  رواية :.g] لقد سالت الله تعالى باسمه الاعظم [
رواه في سننه الترمذي وابوداود وابن ماجه . قال ابن حجر :. ان هذا الحديث ارجح ماورد في الاسم الاعظم من حيث السند .
وصححه ابن حبان و الحاكم والذهبي وقواه المقدسي وصححه الالباني والوادعي وحسنه الترمذي والسخاوي.

شرح أسماء الله الحسنى الواردة في هذا الحديث

*
*الأول-[الله] [هو المألوه المعبود, المستحق لإفراده بالعبادة, لما اتصف به من صفات الألوهية وهي صفات الكمال] تفسير السعدي رحمه الله.

الثاني-شرح اسم الله تعالى[الأحد] [أي: قد   انحصرت فيه الأحدية، فهو الأحد المنفرد بالكمال، الذي له الأسماء الحسنى،   والصفات الكاملة العليا، والأفعال المقدسة، الذي لا نظير له ولا مثيل. ]   تفسير السعدي رحمه الله.



الثالث- شرح اسم الله تعالى[الصمد] [أي:   المقصود في جميع الحوائج. فأهل العالم العلوي والسفلي مفتقرون إليه غاية   الافتقار، يسألونه حوائجهم، ويرغبون إليه في مهماتهم، لأنه الكامل في   أوصافه، العليم الذي قد كمل في علمه، الحليم الذي قد كمل في حلمه، الرحيم   الذي [كمل في رحمته الذي] وسعت رحمته كل شيء، وهكذا سائر أوصافه،] تفسير   السعدي رحمه الله.
 
**
يتبع*

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*- الحديث الثاني- حديث  أنس فعن انس انه كان  مع رسول الله جالساً ورجل يصلي ثم دعا: اللهم إني  أسالك بان لك الحمد لااله  الا انت المنان بديع السماوات و الارض ياذا  الجلال و الاكرام ياحي ياقيوم  فقال النبي :  لقد دعا الله تعالى باسمه العظيم الذي اذا دعي به اجاب واذا  سئل به اعطى ] .
رواه أحمد و البخاري في الادب المفرد و رواه الاربعة
وقد صححه ابن حبان والحاكم و الذهبي وضياء المقدسي و الالباني . وحسنه ابن حجر والسخاوي والوادعي.

شرح الدعاء الوارد في الحديث
**[المفردات]:*

*المنان: اسم من أسماء  اللَّه تعالى الحسنى, أي كثير  العطاء، من المنَّة بمعنى النعمة، أو النعمة  الثقيلة, أي صاحب النعم  المتتالية دون طلب عوض, وغرض.*
*بديع السموات والأرض: أي مبدعهما بمعنى مخترعهما ومنشئهما على غير مثال سابق.*
*ذا الجلال والإكرام: ذو الجلال: صاحب العظمة والكمال والإكرام: هو سعة الفضل، والجود بما ليس له حدود.*
*الحي: اسم من أسمائه تعالى، وهو الذي له الحياة الدائمة الكاملة المستلزمة لجميع صفات الذات.*
*القيوم: اسم من أسمائه  تعالى: و هو القائم بنفسه،  فلم يحتج إلى أحد، والمقيم لغيره بالتدبير  والإصلاح, وكل صفات الفعل ترجع  إلى هذا الاسم الجليل.*
http://www.kalemtayeb.com/index.php/...ahat/item/3157

يتبع

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

* ـ الحديث الثالث- حديث  أبي امامة فعن أبي  أمامة يرفعه قال: "اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به  أجاب في ثلاث: سورة  البقرة وآل عمران وطه" وقال هشام -وهو ابن عمار خطيب  دمشق-: أما البقرة فـ g]  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ وفي آل عمران: الم *  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ  وفي طه: وَعَنَتِ  الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ [طه:111]
قال عنه المناوي [حديث سنده حسن وقيل صحيح] وقد صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع وحسنه في السلسلة الصحيحة.
*

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*ـ الحديث الرابع- حديث  أسماء ا فعن أسماء بنت  يزيد بن السكن، عن رسول الله أنه قال: "اسم الله  الأعظم في هاتين الآيتين: ] وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلا  هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ  الرَّحِيمُ ]  و الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ  الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ  [آل عمران: 1،  2] " ]وفي رواية أخرى عند أحمد حدثنا  محمد بن بكر أخبرنا  عبيد الله بن  أبي زياد حدثنا شهر بن حوشب عن أسماء  بنت يزيد بن السكن قالت :  سمعت رسول  الله يقول في هاتين الآيتين] اللَّهُ  لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ  الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ] و الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ  إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ  الْقَيُّومُ [آل عمران:1، 2] "إن فيهما اسم الله  الأعظم" .
رواه أبو داوود وغيره وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع
ح وصححه الترمذي والسيوطي.

*
*
وللعموم النفع والفائدة بإذن الله تعالى نذكر هنا تفسير  الآيتين التي أخبر النبي أن فيهما اسم الله الأعظم
من تفسير العلامة السعدي رحمه الله رحمة واسعة سائلا الله المولى الكريم الهدى والسداد 
الآية الأولى

قال تعالى [وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ ] . 


يخبر تعالى - وهو أصدق القائلين - أنه  إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ   أي: متوحد منفرد   في ذاته, وأسمائه, وصفاته, وأفعاله، فليس له شريك في  ذاته, ولا سمي له ولا   كفو له, ولا مثل, ولا نظير, ولا خالق, ولا مدبر  غيره، فإذا كان كذلك,  فهو  المستحق لأن يؤله ويعبد بجميع أنواع العبادة,  ولا يشرك به أحد من  خلقه,  لأنه الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ المتصف بالرحمة العظيمة, التي لا  يماثلها  رحمة أحد, فقد وسعت كل شيء وعمت  كل حي، فبرحمته وجدت المخلوقات,  وبرحمته  حصلت لها أنواع الكمالات،  وبرحمته اندفع عنها كل نقمة، وبرحمته  عرّف عباده  نفسه بصفاته وآلائه,  وبيَّن لهم كل ما يحتاجون إليه من مصالح  دينهم  ودنياهم, بإرسال الرسل,  وإنزال الكتب. 


فإذا علم أن ما بالعباد من نعمة, فمن الله, وأن أحدا من المخلوقين, لا ينفع    أحدا، علم أن الله هو المستحق لجميع أنواع العبادة, وأن يفرد بالمحبة    والخوف, والرجاء, والتعظيم, والتوكل, وغير ذلك من أنواع الطاعات. 


وأن من أظلم الظلم, وأقبح القبيح, أن يعدل عن عبادته إلى عبادة العبيد, وأن    يشرك المخلوق من تراب, برب الأرباب, أو يعبد المخلوق المدبر العاجز من    جميع الوجوه, مع الخالق المدبر القادر القوي، الذي قد قهر كل شيء ودان له    كل شيء. 


ففي هذه الآية, إثبات وحدانية الباري وإلهيته، وتقريرها بنفيها عن غيره من    المخلوقين وبيان أصل الدليل على ذلك وهو إثبات رحمته التي من آثارها وجود    جميع النعم, واندفاع [جميع] النقم، فهذا دليل إجمالي على وحدانيته  تعالى.   انتهى النقل


الآية الثانية 
قال تعالى [بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ الم  1 اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ]* *


افتتحها تبارك وتعالى بالإخبار بألوهيته، وأنه الإله الذي لا إله إلا هو    الذي لا ينبغي التأله والتعبد إلا لوجهه، فكل معبود سواه فهو باطل، والله    هو الإله الحق المتصف بصفات الألوهية التي مرجعها إلى الحياة والقيومية،    فالحي من له الحياة العظيمة الكاملة المستلزمة لجميع الصفات التي لا تتم    ولا تكمل الحياة إلا بها كالسمع والبصر والقدرة والقوة والعظمة والبقاء    والدوام والعز الذي لا يرام  القيوم  الذي قام بنفسه فاستغنى عن جميع   مخلوقاته، وقام بغيره فافتقرت إليه جميع  مخلوقاته في الإيجاد والإعداد   والإمداد، فهو الذي قام بتدبير الخلائق  وتصريفهم، تدبير للأجسام وللقلوب   والأرواح. انتهى النقل
 

يتبع* 

المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t121004/#ixzz2fUw9yK3V

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*بعض إجتهادات أهل العلم رحمهم الله في تعين اسم الله الأعظم سائلا المولى الكريم أن ينفعنا بها 
إن اسم الله الأعظم هو:[ ذو الجلال والإكرام]

إختاره الإمام مجاهد رحمه الله فقد روى الإمام الطبري رحمه الله في تفسيره    تفسير الطبري في سورة النمل عند قوله تعالى[قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب    أنا آتيك به قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك فلما رآه مستقرا عنده قال هذا من فضل    ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم أكفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني    كريم   ] [ حدثني محمد بن عمرو، قال: ثنا أبو عاصم، قال: ثنا عيسى،   وحدثني  الحارث، قال: ثنا الحسن، قال: ثنا ورقاء جميعا، عن ابن أبي نجيح،  عن   مجاهد، قوله : [iالذي عنده علم من الكتاب [/] قال: الاسم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب، وهو: يا ذا الجلال والإكرام.]
* *إن اسم الله الأعظم هو : [ لفظ الجلاله الله]

1-إختاره  الإمام زيد بن جابر رحمه الله قال   ابن أبـي حاتم في تفسيره: حدثنا الحسن  بن محمد بن الصباح حدثنا إسماعيل ابن   علية عن أبـي رجاء حدثني رجل عن  جابر بن عبد الله بن زيد أنه قال:اسم الله الأعظم هو الله ألم تسمع أنه يقول:{هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم}

2-وإختاره الإمام الشعبي رحمه الله قال ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب الدعاء: حدثنا إسحق بن إسماعيل عن سفيان بن عيينة عن مسعر قال:قال الشعبي: اسم الله الأعظم يا الله]

3-  وإختاره الإمامين أبو حنيفة   والطحاوي رحمها الله قال الإمام الطحاوي في  كتابه مشكل الآثار[[بَابٌ   بَيَانُ مُشْكِلِ مَا رُوِيَ عَنْ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فِي   اسْمِ اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمِ أَيُّ  أَسْمَائِهِ هُوَ ]  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو  أُمَيَّةَ حَدَّثَنَا أَسْوَدُ بْنُ  عَامِرٍ قَالَ  حَدَّثَنَا شَرِيكُ بْنُ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ أَبِي  إِسْحَاقَ وَمَالِكِ  بْنِ مِغْوَلٍ عَنْ ابْنِ  بُرَيْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ {  سَمِعَ النَّبِيُّ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ رَجُلًا  يَقُولُ : اللَّهُمَّ  إنِّي أَسْأَلُك  بِأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إلَهَ  إلَّا أَنْتَ  الْأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ  الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ  لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ  فَقَالَ : لَقَدْ سَأَلَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ  بِاسْمِهِ الَّذِي إذَا  دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهِ  أَعْطَى  } . حَدَّثَنَا  إبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ أَبِي دَاوُد ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ   عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ  نُمَيْرٍ الْهَمْدَانِيُّ قَالَ ثنا يُونُسُ بْنُ   بُكَيْر حَدَّثَنِي  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ  الْعَزِيزِ  بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ  عَنْ إبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ بْنِ رِفَاعَةَ  عَنْ أَنَسٍ  قَالَ : {  مَرَّ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ بِرَجُلٍ  يُصَلِّي ,  وَهُوَ : يَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ لَك  الْحَمْدُ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا  أَنْتَ يَا  مَنَّانُ يَا بَدِيعَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ يَا ذَا  الْجَلَالِ  وَالْإِكْرَامِ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ  لِنَفَرٍ  مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ تَدْرُونَ مَا دَعَا  الرَّجُلُ قَالُوا :  اللَّهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ قَالَ دَعَا رَبَّهُ  بِاسْمِهِ الْأَعْظَمِ  الَّذِي  إذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ وَإِذَا سُئِلَ  بِهِ أَعْطَى }  حَدَّثَنَا  فَهْدٌ ثنا سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ ثنا خَلَفُ  بْنُ خَلِيفَةَ  عَنْ حَفْصِ  بْنِ عُمَرَ عَنْ { أَنَسٍ قَالَ كُنْت  قَاعِدًا مَعَ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي  حَلْقَةٍ فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ  يُصَلِّي  فَلَمَّا رَكَعَ وَسَجَدَ وَقَعَدَ  فَتَشَهَّدَ دَعَا فَقَالَ :   اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَسْأَلُك بِأَنَّ لَك  الْحَمْدَ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا أَنْتَ   بَدِيعُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَا  ذَا الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ يَا   حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ   أَتَدْرُونَ مَا دَعَا قَالُوا : اللَّهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ قَالَ :   إنَّهُ دَعَا بِاسْمِهِ الْعَظِيمِ الَّذِي  إذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ   وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهِ أَعْطَى } . قَالَ  أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ   فَهَذِهِ الْآثَارُ قَدْ رُوِيَتْ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مُتَّفِقَةً فِي اسْمِ اللَّهِ  الْأَعْظَمِ أَنَّهُ   اللَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَزَّ وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ  أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ فِي   هَذَا شَيْءٌ نَحْنُ ذَاكِرُوهُ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ  وَهُوَ مَا أَجَازَ   لَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْعَبَّاسِ  الرَّازِيّ وَأَعْلَمَنَا   أَنَّهُ سَمِعَهُ مِنْ مُوسَى بْنِ نَصْرٍ  الرَّازِيِّ وَأَنَّ مُوسَى  بْنَ  نَصْرٍ ثنا بِهِ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ  عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ الرَّازِيِّ  قَالَ  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ  عَنْ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ قَالَ  اسْمُ  اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الْأَكْبَرُ  هُوَ اللَّهُ قَالَ مُحَمَّدٌ  أَلَا  تَرَى أَنَّ الرَّحْمَنَ اُشْتُقَّ  مِنْ الرَّحْمَةِ وَالرَّبَّ  مِنْ  الرُّبُوبِيَّةِ وَذَكَرَ أَشْيَاءَ  نَحْوَ هَذَا وَاَللَّهُ غَيْرُ   مُشْتَقٍّ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قَالَ هِشَامُ  بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ الرَّازِيّ   فَمَا أَدْرِي أَفَسَّرَ مُحَمَّدٌ  هَذَا مِنْ قَوْلِهِ أَمْ مِنْ قَوْلِ   أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ فَقَالَ قَائِلٌ :  فَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  فِي غَيْرِ هَذِهِ الْآثَارِ مَا   يَدُلُّ عَلَى خِلَافِ مَا فِي هَذِهِ  الْآثَارِ فَذَكَرَ . مَا قَدْ   حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سِنَانٍ  الشَّيْرَزِيُّ ثنا هِشَامُ بْنُ   عَمَّارٍ ثنا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ  ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْعَلَاءِ   أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ الْقَاسِمَ أَبَا  عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ  أَبِي  أُمَامَةَ يَرْفَعُهُ قَالَ {  اسْمُ اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمُ الَّذِي  إذَا  دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ فِي سُوَرٍ  ثَلَاثٍ الْبَقَرَةِ وَآلِ عِمْرَانَ  }  حَدَّثَنَا إبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ  أَبِي دَاوُد قَالَ ثنا أَبُو حَفْصٍ  عَمْرُو  بْنُ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  الدِّمَشْقِيُّ قَالَ سَمِعْت عِيسَى بْنَ  مُوسَى  يَقُولُ لِابْنِ زَبْرٍ  يَا أَبَا زَبْرٍ سَمِعْت غَيْلَانَ بْنَ  أَنَسٍ  قَالَ سَمِعْت  الْقَاسِمَ أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ  أَبِي  أُمَامَةَ  عَنْ النَّبِيِّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ قَالَ إنَّ { اسْمَ  اللَّهِ   الْأَعْظَمَ لَفِي ثَلَاثِ سُوَرٍ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ الْبَقَرَةِ  وَآلِ   عِمْرَانَ } قَالَ أَبُو حَفْصٍ فَنَظَرْت فِي هَذِهِ السُّوَرِ   الثَّلَاثِ  فَرَأَيْت فِيهَا أَشْيَاءَ لَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِثْلُهَا   آيَةُ  الْكُرْسِيِّ { اللَّهُ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ }   وَفِي  آلِ عِمْرَانَ { اللَّهُ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ   الْقَيُّومُ }  وَفِي طَه { وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ } .   قَالَ أَبُو  جَعْفَرٍ وَكَانَ جَوَابُنَا لَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ بِتَوْفِيقِ   اللَّهِ أَنَّ  مَا اسْتَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو حَفْصٍ مِنْ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ   فِيهِ اللَّهُ وَاَلَّذِي اسْتَخْرَجَهُ مِنْ آلِ عِمْرَانَ كَذَلِكَ  أَيْضًا فِيهِ اللَّهُ ]  فَلَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ خَارِجًا مِنْ الْآثَارِ  الَّتِي  رَوَيْنَاهَا عَنْ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فِي  هَذَا الْبَابِ  وَلَا مُخَالِفًا لِمَا فِيهَا وَكَانَ مَا  اسْتَخْرَجَهُ  مِمَّا فِي طَه  قَدْ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ كَمَا  اسْتَخْرَجَهُ فَثَبَتَ  بِذَلِكَ أَنَّ  اسْمَ اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمَ هُوَ  الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ  وَقَدْ يَحْتَمِلُ  أَنْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مَا فِي طَه  سِوَى ذَلِكَ , وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ اللَّهِ  تَعَالَى فِيهَا { وَإِنْ تَجْهَرْ  بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ  السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى اللَّهُ لَا إلَهَ  إلَّا هُوَ } الْآيَةَ  فَيَرْجِعُ  مَا فِي طَه إلَى مِثْلِ مَا رَجَعَ  إلَيْهِ مَا فِي سُورَةِ  الْبَقَرَةِ  وَمَا فِي سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ  أَنَّهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى  وَقَدْ رُوِيَ  عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ يَزِيدَ  الْأَنْصَارِيَّ  ةِ عَنْ  النَّبِيِّ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فِي ذَلِكَ مَا  يُخَالِفُ الْحَدِيثَ  الَّذِي  اسْتَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ أَبُو حَفْصٍ مَا  اسْتَخْرَجَ كَمَا حَدَّثَنَا   إبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مَرْزُوقٍ حَدَّثَنَا  مَكِّيُّ بْنُ إبْرَاهِيمَ ثنا   عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي زِيَادٍ عَنْ  شَهْرِ بْنِ حَوْشَبٍ عَنْ {   أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ يَزِيدَ أَنَّهَا  سَمِعَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ يَقُولُ إنَّ فِي  هَاتَيْنِ الْآيَتَيْنِ اسْمَ اللَّهِ   الْأَعْظَمَ { وَإِلَهُكُمْ إلَهٌ  وَاحِدٌ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا هُوَ } وَ { الم   اللَّهُ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا هُوَ  الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ } } . وَمَا قَدْ   حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُمَيَّةَ ثنا  أَبُو عَاصِمٍ النَّبِيلُ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ   اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ عَنْ  شَهْرٍ عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ  مِثْلَهُ فَكَانَ فِي هَذَيْنِ الْحَدِيثَيْنِ   مَوْضِعُ اسْمِ اللَّهِ  مِنْ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ وَمِنْ سُورَةِ آلِ   عِمْرَانَ بِمَا لَيْسَ فِي  إحْدَاهُمَا ذِكْرُ الْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ   وَفِيهِمَا جَمِيعًا اللَّهُ  عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَكَانَ فِي ذَلِكَ مَا يَجِبُ   بِهِ أَنْ يُعْقَلَ أَنَّ  الَّذِي فِي سُورَةِ طَه هُوَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا  لَا  مَا ذَكَرَهُ أَبُو  حَفْصٍ وَكَانَ فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَا مَا قَدْ  وَافَقَهُ  مَا ذَهَبَ إلَيْهِ  أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ فَكَانَ قَوْلُهُمْ  اللَّهُمَّ إنَّمَا  كَانَ الْأَصْلُ  فِيهِ يَا اللَّهُ فَلَمَّا حَذَفُوا  الْيَاءَ مِنْ  أَوَّلِ الْحَرْفِ  زَادُوا الْمِيمَ فِي آخِرِهِ لِيَرْجِعَ  الْمَعْنَى  الَّذِي فِي يَا  اللَّهُ وَفِيمَا رَوَيْنَا عَنْ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَصْدِيقُ بَعْضِهِ بَعْضًا  وَانْتَفَى  الِاخْتِلَافُ  مِنْهُ ] 

* *إن اسم الله الأعظم هو : [ الحي]

إختاره الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فقد قال في مجموع الفتاوى    [قَوْلُهُ فِي حَدِيثِ الْكُرَبِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ أَحْمَد مِنْ حَدِيثِ    ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ : { اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي عَبْدُك ابْنُ عَبْدِك ابْنُ أَمَتِك    نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِك أَسْأَلُك بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَك سَمَّيْت بِهِ    نَفْسَك أَوْ أَنْزَلْته فِي كِتَابِك أَوْ عَلَّمْته أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِك    أَوْ اسْتَأْثَرْت بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَك أَنْ تَجْعَلَ    الْقُرْآنَ رَبِيعَ قَلْبِي وَنُورَ صَدْرِي وَجَلَاءَ حُزْنِي وَذَهَابَ    هَمِّي وَغَمِّي إلَّا أَذْهَبَ اللَّهُ هَمَّهُ وَغَمَّهُ وَأَبْدَلَهُ    بِهِ فَرَحًا . } . الرَّبِيعُ : هُوَ الْمَطَرُ الْمُنْبِتُ لِلرَّبِيعِ    وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ فِي دُعَاءِ الِاسْتِسْقَاءِ : { اللَّهُمَّ اسْقِنَا    غَيْثًا مُغِيثًا رَبِيعًا مُرْبِعًا } وَهُوَ الْمَطَرُ الوسمي الَّذِي    يَسِمُ الْأَرْضَ بِالنَّبَاتِ وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ : { الْقُرْآنُ رَبِيعٌ    لِلْمُؤْمِنِ } . فَسَأَلَ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ مَاءً يُحْيِ بِهِ    قَلْبَهُ كَمَا يُحْيِ الْأَرْضَ بِالرَّبِيعِ وَنُورًا لِصَدْرِهِ .    وَالْحَيَاةُ وَالنُّورُ جِمَاعُ الْكَمَالِ كَمَا قَالَ : { أَوَمَنْ    كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي    النَّاسِ } وَفِي خُطْبَةِ أَحْمَد بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ : يُحْيُونَ بِكِتَابِ    اللَّهِ الْمَوْتَى وَيُبَصِّرُونَ بِنُورِ اللَّهِ أَهْلَ الْعَمَى ;    لِأَنَّهُ بِالْحَيَاةِ يَخْرُجُ عَنْ الْمَوْتِ وَبِالنُّورِ يَخْرُجُ    عَنْ ظُلْمَةِ الْجَهْلِ فَيَصِيرُ حَيًّا عَالِمًا نَاطِقًا وَهُوَ    كَمَالُ الصِّفَاتِ فِي الْمَخْلُوقِ . وَكَذَلِكَ قَدْ قِيلَ [ فِي ]    الْخَالِقِ حَتَّى النَّصَارَى فَسَّرُوا الْأَبَ وَالِابْنَ وَرُوحَ    الْقُدُسِ بِالْمَوْجُودِ الْحَيِّ الْعَالِمِ . وَالْغَزَالِيُّ رَدَّ    صِفَاتِ اللَّهِ إلَى الْحَيِّ الْعَالِمِ وَهُوَ مُوَافِقٌ فِي الْمَعْنَى    لِقَوْلِ الْفَلَاسِفَةِ : عَاقِلٌ وَمَعْقُولٌ وَعَقْلٌ ; لِأَنَّ    الْعِلْمَ يَتْبَعُ الْكَلَامَ الْخَبَرِيَّ وَيَسْتَلْزِمُ الْإِرَادَةَ    وَالْكَلَامَ الطَّلَبِيَّ ; لِأَنَّ كُلَّ حَيٍّ عَالِمٌ فَلَهُ إرَادَةٌ    وَكَلَامٌ وَيَسْتَلْزِمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ لَكِنْ هَذَا لَيْسَ    بِجَيِّدِ لِأَنَّهُ يُقَالُ : فَالْحَيُّ نَفْسُهُ مُسْتَلْزِمٌ لِجَمِيعِ    الصِّفَاتِ وَهُوَ أَصْلُهَا ; وَلِهَذَا كَانَ    أَعْظَمَ آيَةٍ فِي الْقُرْآنِ : { اللَّهُ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ    الْقَيُّومُ } . وَهُوَ الِاسْمُ الْأَعْظَمُ ; لِأَنَّهُ مَا  مِنْ   حَيٍّ إلَّا وَهُوَ شَاعِرٌ مُرِيدٌ فَاسْتَلْزَمَ جَمِيعَ  الصِّفَاتِ   فَلَوْ اكْتَفَى فِي الصِّفَاتِ بِالتَّلَازُمِ لَاكْتَفَى  بِالْحَيِّ   وَهَذَا يَنْفَعُ فِي الدَّلَالَةِ وَالْوُجُودِ لَكِنْ لَا  يَصِحُّ أَنْ   يُجْعَلَ مَعْنَى الْعَالِمِ هُوَ مَعْنَى الْمُرِيدِ  فَإِنَّ الْمَلْزُومَ   لَيْسَ هُوَ عَيْنَ اللَّازِمِ وَإِلَّا فَالذَّاتُ  الْمُقَدَّسَةُ   مُسْتَلْزِمَةٌ لِجَمِيعِ الصِّفَاتِ . فَإِنْ قِيلَ :  فَلِمَ جَمَعَ فِي   الْمَطْلُوبِ لَنَا بَيْنَ مَا يُوجِبُ الْحَيَاةَ  وَالنُّورَ فَقَطْ دُونَ   الِاقْتِصَارِ عَلَى الْحَيَاةِ أَوْ  الِازْدِيَادِ مِنْ الْقُدْرَةِ   وَغَيْرِهَا ؟ قِيلَ : لِأَنَّ  الْأَحْيَاءَ الْآدَمِيِّينَ فِيهِمْ مَنْ   يَهْتَدِي إلَى الْحَقِّ  وَفِيهِمْ مَنْ لَا يَهْتَدِي . فَالْهِدَايَةُ   كَمَالُ الْحَيَاةِ  وَأَمَّا الْقُدْرَةُ فَشَرْطٌ فِي التَّكْلِيفِ لَا   فِي السَّعَادَةِ  فَلَا يَضُرُّ فَقْدُهَا وَنُورُ الصَّدْرِ يَمْنَعُ أَنْ   يُرِيدَ  سِوَاهُ . ثُمَّ قَوْلُهُ : { رَبِيعَ قَلْبِي وَنُورَ صَدْرِي }    لِأَنَّهُ وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ : الْحَيَا لَا يَتَعَدَّى مَحَلَّهُ ;   بَلْ  إذَا نَزَلَ الرَّبِيعُ بِأَرْضِ أَحْيَاهَا . أَمَّا النُّورُ   فَإِنَّهُ  يَنْتَشِرُ ضَوْءُهُ عَنْ مَحَلِّهِ . فَلَمَّا كَانَ الصَّدْرُ   حَاوِيًا  لِلْقَلْبِ جَعَلَ الرَّبِيعَ فِي الْقَلْبِ وَالنُّورَ فِي   الصَّدْرِ  لِانْتِشَارِهِ كَمَا فَسَّرَتْهُ الْمِشْكَاةُ ; فِي قَوْلِهِ :   { مَثَلُ  نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي   زُجَاجَةٍ } وَهُوَ  الْقَلْبُ ]


إن اسم الله الأعظم هو: [الحي القيوم]

وقد إختار هذا القول الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله فقد قال كتابه القيم زاد    المعاد[وفي تأثير قوله‏:‏ يا حي يا قيوم، برحمتك أستغيث في دفع هذا الداء    مناسبة بديعة، فإن صفة الحياة متضمنة لجميع صفات الكمال، مستلزمة لها،  وصفة   القيومية متضمنة لجميع صفات الأفعال، ولهذا كان اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب، وإذا سئل به أعطى‏:‏ هو اسم الحي القيوم،    والحياة التامة تضاد جميع الأسقام والآلام، ولهذا لما كملت حياة أهل   الجنة  لم يلحقهم هم ولا غم ولا حزن ولا شيء من الآفات‏.‏ ونقصان الحياة   تضر  بالأفعال، وتنافي القيومة، فكمال القيومية لكمال الحياة، فالحي المطلق    التام الحياة لا تفوته صفة الكمال البتة، والقيوم لا يتعذر عليه فعل  ممكن   البتة، فالتوسل بصفة الحياة القيومية له تأثير في إزالة ما يضاد  الحياة،   ويضر بالأفعال‏.‏
ونظير هذا توسل النبي ـ ـ إلى ربه بربوبيته لجبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل أن    يهديه لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه، فإن حياة القلب بالهداية، وقد وكل الله    سبحانه هؤلاء الأملاك الثلاثة بالحياة، فجبريل موكل بالوحي الذي هو حياة    القلوب، وميكائيل بالقطر الذي هو حياة الأبدان والحيوان، وإسرافيل  بالنفخ   في الصور الذي هو سبب حياة العالم وعود الأرواح إلى أجسادها،  فالتوسل إليه   سبحانه بربوبية هذه الأرواح العظيمة الموكلة بالحياة، له  تأثير في حصول   المطلوب‏.‏
والمقصود‏:‏ أن لاسم الحي القيوم تأثيرًا خاصًا في إجابة الدعوات، وكشف  الكربات، وفي السنن و صحيح أبي حاتم مرفوعًا‏:‏ اسم الله الأعظم في  هاتين الآيتين‏f‏‏.‏   ‏{‏وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم‏}‏  ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏  163‏]‏،  وفاتحة آل عمران ‏{‏الم الله لا إله إلا هو الحي  القيوم‏}‏ ‏[‏آل   عمران‏:‏ 1‏]‏‏.‏، قال الترمذي‏:‏ حديث صحيح‏.‏
وفي السنن وصحيح ابن حبان أيضًا‏:‏ من حديث أنس أن رجلًا دعا، فقال‏:‏    اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت المنان، بديع السماوات    والأرض، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام، يا حي يا قيوم، فقال النبي ـ ـ‏:‏ ‏‏لقد  دعا الله باسمه الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب، وإذا سئل به أعطى‏
ولهذا كان النبي ـ ـ إذا اجتهد في الدعاء قال‏:‏ ياحي يا قيوم*

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*ذكر بعض الرؤى في اسم الله الأعظم من باب الإستإناس

الرؤيا الأولى : ذكر  أبو طاهر السلفي في  كتابه معجم السفر في الترجمة رقم 813 - سمعت أبا  الحسن علي بن الحسن بن  جعفر الصيداوي المعروف بابن الضرير بالإسكندرية  يقول قد كان في قلبي من اسم  الله الأعظم ومعرفته هم عظيم فرأيت في المنام قائلا يقول لي انظر فنظرت نحو السماء فإذا عليها مكتوب بقلم غليظ الله فلما أصبحت ذكرت ذلك لأبي فقال صحيح ما رأيت أليس الله تعالى يقول في كتابه [ قل الله ثم ذرهم ]

الرؤيا الثانية : من  كتاب تفسير القرآن  العظيم لسهل التستري في تفسير اية الكرسي سورة البقرة  إنه سئل عن قوله  تعالى: {ٱللَّهُ لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ ٱلْحَيُّ   ٱلْقَيُّومُ}[البقرة255] فقال: هذه أعظم آية في كتاب الله تعالى، وفيها اسم   الله الأعظم، وهو مكتوب بالنور الأخضر في السماء سطراً واحداً من المشرق   إلى المغرب، كنت رأيته كذلك في ليلة القدر مكتوباً، وأنا بعبادان لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم.

الرؤيا الثالثة : في مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي من طريق السري بن يحيى عن رجل من طي واثنى عليه قال كنت اسأل الله ان يريني الاسم الأعظم فأريته مكتوبا في الكواكب في السماء يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام]

الرؤيا الرابعة : ذكر  الذهبي في كتابه تاريخ  الإسلام في ترجمة محمد بن عثمان بن أحمد بن محمد  بن علي بن مزدين.أبو الفضل  القومساني، ثم الهمذاني، ويعرف بابن زيرك.قال  عنه أبو الفضل القومساني، ثم  الهمذاني، ويعرف بابن زيرك. وقد اثنى عليه  [قال شيرويه: هو شيخ عصره ووحيد  وقته في فنون العلم، روى عن: أبيه، وعمه  أبي منصور محمد، وخاله أبي سعد  عبد الغفار، وابن جانجان، وعلي بن أحمد بن  عبدان، ويوسف بن كج، والحسين بن  فنجويه الثقفي، وعبد الله بن الأفشين،  وجماعة.وروى بالإجازة عن أبي عبد  الرحمن السلمي، وأبي الحسن بن رزقويه.  وسمعت منه عامة ما مر له. وكان صدوقا  ثقة، له شأن وحشمة. وله يد في  التفسير، حسن العبارة والخط، فقيها، أديبا،  متعبدا. توفي في سلخ ربيع  الآخر]فذكر عنه أنه قال [أصابني وجع شديد، فرأيت  في  المنام كأن قائلا يقول لي: أقرأ على وجعك الآيات التي فيها اسم الله   الأعظم.فقلت: ما هي؟ قال: " بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنَّى   يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُن لَّهُ صَاحِبَةٌ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ   وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ * ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَهَ   إِلاَّ هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ   وَكِيلٌ * لاَّ تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الأَبْصَارَ  وَهُوَ  اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ " فقرأته فعوفيت.

*
*الرؤيا الخامسة :**تفسير غرائب القرآن ورغائب الفرقان/ القمي النيسابوري في تقسير سورة النمل* *: 
ومما وقفت عليه بعد ذلك أن غالب بن  قطان مكث عشرين  سنة يسأل الله الاسم الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب وإذا سئل  به أعطى فأري  في منامه ثلاث ليال متواليات: قل يا غالب يا  فارج الهم يا  كاشف الغم يا صادق الوعد يا موفياً بالعهد يا منجز الوعد يا  حي لا إله  إلا أنت صل اللهم على محمد وآل محمد وسلم. 				*
*يتبع*

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*                                       قصة في هذا الباب
العدة للكرب والشدة لضياء الدين المقدسي:
ذكر عن أَبُو حَفْصٍ عُمَرُ  بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِرَاكٍ ،  قَالَ : كَانَ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ  حَمْدِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ  السِّيرَوَانِيّ  ُ ، عِنْدِي جَالِسًا بَيْنَ  التَّوَابِيتِ فِي شَهْرِ  رَمَضَانَ سَنَةَ ثَلَاثٍ وَخَمْسِينَ وَثَلاثِ  مِائَةٍ إِذْ أَقْبَلَ  رَجُلٌ يَبْكِي وَيَصِيحُ ، فَسَأَلْنَاهُ عَنْ  قِصَّتِهِ ؟ فَقَالَ :  اشْتَرَيْتُ رِدَاءَ شُرْبٍ بِدِينَارَيْنِ وَنِصْفٍ  ، وَاسْتَسْلَفْتُ  ثَلَاثَةَ دَنَانِيرَ ، أُنْفِقُهَا عَلَى صِبْيَانِي  فِي الْعِيدِ ،  فَرَبَطْتُهَا فِي طَرْفِ الرِّدَاءِ ، وَدَخَلْتُ  مَيْضَاةَ بَدْرٍ ،  أَتَوَضَّأُ لِصَلَاةِ الظُّهْرِ ، فَلَفَفْتُ رِدَائِي  وَتَرَكْتُهُ  عَلَى الْحَنِيَّةِ ، فَلَمَّا فَرَغْتُ مِنْ غَسْلِ رِجْلِي  وَجَدْتُ  الرِّدَاءَ قَدْ سُرِقَ ، وَأَعْظَمُ مَا عَلَيَّ الدَّيْنُ ،  وَعِيدٌ  مُقْبِلٌ عَلَيَّ ، وَجَعَلَ يَبْكِي وَيَلْتَطِمُ ، فَالْتَفَتَ  إِلَيَّ  الشَّيْخُ السِّيرَوَانِيّ  ُ ، وَكَانَ جَالِسًا عَلَى شِمَالِي ،  فَقَالَ  لِي : يَا أَبَا حَفْصٍ ، تَعْرِفُ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ ؟ فَقُلْتُ :  نَعَمْ ،  فَقَالَ : وَهُوَ مَسْتُورٌ ؟ فَقُلْتُ : نَعَمْ ، فَقَالَ :  اجْلِسْ يَا  رَجُلُ ، الرِّدَاءُ يَجِيئُكَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ، فَقُلْتُ  أَنَا  لِلرَّجُلِ : اجْلِسْ ، فَجَلَسَ بِحِذَائِنَا مُسْتَقْبِلَ  الْقِبْلَةِ ،  فَاجْتَمَعَ الشَّيْخُ ، وَدَعَا بِدُعَاءٍ لَمْ أَسْمَعْهُ ،  ثُمَّ  جَلَسَ قَلِيلًا ، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ طَرَفِ التَّوَابِيتِ ،   وَوَقَفَ عِنْدَ مُصْحَفِ أَسْمَاءَ ، وَصَاحَ : أَيْنَ ذَا الرَّجُلِ   الَّذِي تَلِفَ رِدَاؤُهُ ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ : هُوَ ذَا هُوَ ،   فَنَاوَلَهُ الرَّجُلُ الرِّدَاءَ فَأَخَذَهُ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْنَا وَجَلَسَ ،   فَحَلَّ عُقْدَةً مِنْ طَرَفِ الرِّدَاءِ ، فَإِذَا فِيهَا ثَلَاثَةُ   دَنَانِيرَ ، كَمَا قَالَ ، وَمَضَى الرَّجُلُ . فقلت للشيخ قد رأيتك دعوت ،   فبم دعوت ؟ قَالَ : دَعَوْتُ بِاسْمِ اللَّهِ   الْأَعْظَمِ ، عَلَّمَنِيهِ أُسْتَاذِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْخَوَّاصُ ،   فَقُلْتُ : عَلِّمْنِي إِيَّاهُ ، فَتَأَنَّى قَلِيلًا ثُمَّ ، قَالَ :   أَفْعَلُ وَكَرَامَةً . فَقَالَ قُلْ : "   اللَّهُمَّ أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ   الْمَنَّانُ ، بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ، ذُو الْجَلَالِ   وَالْإِكْرَامِ ، الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ،   أَحْرَزْتُ نَفْسِي بِالْحَيِّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ ، وَأَلْجَأْتُ ظَهْرِي   إِلَى الْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، نِعْمَ   الْقَادِرُ ، سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ، وَأُفَوِّضُ   أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ ، لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ   الْعَلِيِّ الْعَظِيمِ " .
*

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*الصيغ التي من دعا الله بها فقد دعى الله بالاسم الاعظم.



أن من دعا الله يهذه الصيغ فقد دعا الله باسمه الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب وإذا سئل به أعطى وهذه الصيغ هي :



الصيغة الأولى : دعاء الله بالدعاء الوارد في حديث بريدة [   اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللَّهُ   لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ   يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ ].كيف لا وقد ثبت أن   الصادق المصدوق الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى أنه قد أخبر بذلك بل أقسم ففي مسند   أحمد قال حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بنُ عُمَرَ ، أَخْبرَنَا مَالِكٌ ، عَنِ   ابنِ برَيْدَةَ ، عَنْ أَبيهِ ، قَالَ : خَرَجَ برَيْدَةُ عِشَاءً ،   فَلَقِيَهُ النَّبيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَأَخَذَ   بيَدِهِ فَأَدْخَلَهُ الْمَسْجِدَ ، فَإِذَا صَوْتُ رَجُلٍ يَقْرَأُ ،   فَقَالَ النَّبيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " تُرَاهُ   مُرَائِيًا ؟ " ، فَأَسْكَتَ برَيْدَةُ ، فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ يَدْعُو ، فَقَالَ   : اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللَّهُ   الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ، الْأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ ، الَّذِي لَمْ   يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ ، فَقَالَ   النَّبيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "   وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بيَدِهِ ، أو قال : والذي نفس محمد بيده ، لَقَدْ سَأَلَ   اللَّهَ باسْمِهِ الْأَعْظَمِ الَّذِي إِذَا سُئِلَ بهِ أَعْطَى ،  وَإِذَا  دُعِيَ بهِ أَجَاب " ، قَالَ : فَلَمَّا كَانَ مِنَ  الْقَابلَةِ  خَرَجَ برَيْدَةُ عِشَاءً ، فَلَقِيَهُ النَّبيُّ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ، فَأَخَذَ بيَدِهِ فَأَدْخَلَهُ الْمَسْجِدَ ،  فَإِذَا صَوْتُ  الرَّجُلِ يَقْرَأُ ، فَقَالَ النَّبيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  : " أَتَقُولُهُ مُرَائيًا ؟ " ، فَقَالَ برَيْدَةُ :  أَتَقُولُهُ  مُرائيًا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ فَقَالَ النَّبيُّ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ : " لَا ، بلْ مُؤْمِنٌ مُنِيب ، لَا ، بلْ  مُؤْمِنٌ مُنِيب " ،  فَإِذَا الْأَشْعَرِيُّ يَقْرَأُ بصَوْتٍ لَهُ فِي  جَانِب الْمَسْجِدِ ،  فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ  الْأَشْعَرِيَّ ، أَوْ إِنَّ عَبدَ اللَّهِ بنَ  قَيْسٍ ، أُعْطِيَ  مِزْمَارًا مِنْ مَزَامِيرِ دَاوُدَ " ، فَقُلْتُ :  أَلَا أُخْبرُهُ يَا  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ : " بلَى ، فَأَخْبرْهُ " ،  فَأَخْبرْتُهُ ،  فَقَالَ : أَنْتَ لِي صَدِيقٌ ، أَخْبرْتَنِي عَنْ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بحَدِيثٍ . والحديث  سنده صحيح.




الصيغة الثانية : دعاء الله بالدعاء الوارد في حديث أنس [اللهم اني أسالك بان لك الحمد لااله الا انت المنان بديع السماوات و الارض ياذا الجلال و الاكرام ياحي ياقيوم].كيف   لا وقد ثبت أن الصادق المصدوق الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى قد أخبر بذلك بل  أقسم  ففي سنن النسائى قال أَخْبَرَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا  خَلَفُ  بْنُ خَلِيفَةَ ، عَنْ حَفْصِ بْنِ أَخِي أَنَسٍ ، عَنْ أَنَسِ  بْنِ  مَالِكٍ ، قَالَ : كُنْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ جَالِسًا يَعْنِي وَرَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي ,  فَلَمَّا رَكَعَ  وَسَجَدَ وَتَشَهَّدَ دَعَا , فَقَالَ فِي دُعَائِهِ :  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي  أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدَ , لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  أَنْتَ الْمَنَّانُ  بَدِيعُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ , يَا ذَا  الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ ,  يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ ,  فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ : "  تَدْرُونَ بِمَا دَعَا " ,  قَالُوا : اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ , قَالَ  : "  وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ , لَقَدْ دَعَا اللَّهَ بِاسْمِهِ  الْعَظِيمِ  الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ , وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهِ  أَعْطَى " .الحديث صحيح.




الصيغة الثالثة : [الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم]
لحديث اسماء رضي الله عنها في مسند أحمد
**حدثنا   محمد بن بكر أخبرنا  عبيد الله بن أبي زياد حدثنا شهر بن حوشب عن أسماء   بنت يزيد بن السكن قالت :  سمعت رسول الله يقول في هاتين الآيتين ] اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ  الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ [ و الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ  الْقَيُّومُ [آل عمران:1، 2] "إن فيهما اسم الله الأعظم" .
ولحديث إبي أمامة رضي الله عنه
*
*فعن أبي أمامة يرفعه قال: "اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به  أجاب في ثلاث: سورة البقرة وآل عمران وطه" 
*
*قال عنه المناوي [حديث سنده حسن وقيل صحيح] وقد صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع وحسنه في السلسلة الصحيحة.
ولحديث أنس رضي الله عنه عند النسائي وغيره من طريق خلف ابن خليفة
*
*حَدَّثَنَا   خَلَفُ  بْنُ خَلِيفَةَ ، عَنْ حَفْصِ بْنِ أَخِي أَنَسٍ ، عَنْ أَنَسِ   بْنِ  مَالِكٍ ، قَالَ : كُنْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ جَالِسًا يَعْنِي وَرَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي ,   فَلَمَّا رَكَعَ  وَسَجَدَ وَتَشَهَّدَ دَعَا , فَقَالَ فِي دُعَائِهِ :   اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي  أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدَ , لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا   أَنْتَ الْمَنَّانُ  بَدِيعُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ , يَا ذَا   الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ ,  يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ ,   فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ : "   تَدْرُونَ بِمَا دَعَا " ,  قَالُوا : اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ , قَالَ   : "  وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ , لَقَدْ دَعَا اللَّهَ بِاسْمِهِ   الْعَظِيمِ  الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ , وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهِ   أَعْطَى "
والقاسم المشترك بين هذه الرواية وحديثي سماء وأبي أمامة رضي الله عنهم**: [الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم]
*
*الصيغة الرابعة :**ا**لدعاء بكل ماورد من أسماء الله الحسنى ومن صيغ وألفاظ في الأحاديث الثابته في باب الإسم الأعظم كأن تقول في دعائك[   اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لاشريك لك يامنان   يابديع السماوات والأرض ياذا الجلال والإكرام ياحي ياقيوم وأسألك اللهم   بأنك أنت إلهنا إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم وأسألك اللهم بأنك   أنت الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و  أسألك اللهم بأني أشهد أنك أنت الله  لا إله الا أنت الواحد الأحد الصمد  الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا  أحد إني أسألك أن تغفر لنا وأن ترحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين]
أو أن تقول [اللهم يا إلهنا وإله كل شيء إله واحدا لا  إله إلا أنت يارحمن يارحيم ياحي ياقيوم يامنان يابديع السماوات ياذا  الجلال والإكرام ياواحد يا أحد ياصمد يامن لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا  أحد إغفر لنا وارحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين]
**والله أعلم
ملاحظة غاية في الأهمية*
*إن مسألة اسم الله الأعظم من المسائل الخلافية قديما وحديثا وإنه كلما كان القول من الدليل قريب فهو الى الصواب أقرب.
*
*وفي الختام ما أملك إلا أن أدعو الله الكريم الأكرم ذو الجلال والإكرام
[ اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لاشريك لك يامنان   يابديع السماوات والأرض ياذا الجلال والإكرام ياحي ياقيوم وأسألك اللهم   بأنك أنت إلهنا إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم وأسألك اللهم بأنك   أنت الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم  و  أسألك اللهم بأني أشهد أنك أنت  الله لا إله الا أنت الواحد الأحد الصمد  الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له  كفوا أحد  أسألك اللهم أن تصلي على  محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على  إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم
إنك حميد مجيد
وأن تبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد
وأسألك اللهم أن تغفرلي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات   الأحياء منهم والأموات وأن ترحمنا وأن تفتح لنا أبواب الفرج وأن تدخلنا   الجنة وأسألك اللهم أن تعيذنا من النار وأن تعيذنا من شر كل شيئ أنت آخذ   بناصيته يارب يارب يارب إنك أنت الرحمن الرحيم
وأسألك اللهم الهدى والسداد
إنك أنت السميع العليم الكريم الأكرم ذو الجلال والإكرام]


فإن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي والهوى والشيطان وأستغفر الله وجزى الله كل من إستفدت منه خير الجزاء.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتبه أخوكم الفقير إلى عفو ربه ورحمته 
أبو محمد الحسني الهاشمي*

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 رؤيا يشهد لها حديثين واجتهاد ورؤيا
الرؤياتقول صاحبتها
{رأيت رؤيا منذ سنين طويله ولكن احببت ان اشاركم لعلها تنفعنا كلنا والله انا صادقه في تلك الرؤيا رأيت كان ورقه ومكتوب فيها {الحي القيوم} وكان هاتف بدون صوت يخبرني ان ذلك هو اسم الله الاعظم وؤيت    في الورقه محمد رسول الله كانها امضاء علي الورقه ثم بعد ذلك رأيت ختم    رسول الله في الحقيقه واقسم ب الله كان هو الذي في الورقه ثم سمعت بعد ذلك    احاديث تخبر عن اسم الله الحي القيوم واسراره ولم اكن اعرفها قبل  الرؤيه}

يشهد لها هذين الحديثين 
الحديث الأول
حديث اسماء رضي الله عنها في مسند أحمد
حدثنا محمد بن بكر أخبرنا عبيد الله بن أبي زياد حدثنا شهر بن حوشب عن أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن قالت : سمعت رسول الله يقول في    هاتين الآيتين ] اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ [ و    الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ [آل عمران:1، 2]    "إن فيهما اسم الله الأعظم" .
الحديث الثاني
حديث أبي امامة فعن أبي أمامة يرفعه قال: "اسم الله    الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب في ثلاث: سورة البقرة وآل عمران وطه" وقال    هشام -وهو ابن عمار خطيب دمشق-: أما البقرة فـ ( اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا    هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ) وفي آل عمران: الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا    هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ وفي طه: وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ    الْقَيُّومِ [طه:111]
قال عنه المناوي [حديث سنده حسن وقيل صحيح] وقد صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع وحسنه في السلسلة الصحيحة.
الإجتهاد 
وقد ذهب الإمام  ابن القيم  وغيره من أهل العلم كالإمام النووي والشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمهم الله جميعا أن إسم الله الأعظم هو {الحي القيوم}

فقد قال الإمام ابن القيم في كتابه القيم زاد المعاد[وفي تأثير قوله‏:‏ يا    حي يا قيوم، برحمتك أستغيث في دفع هذا الداء مناسبة بديعة، فإن صفة  الحياة   متضمنة لجميع صفات الكمال، مستلزمة لها، وصفة القيومية متضمنة  لجميع صفات   الأفعال، ولهذا كان اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب، وإذا سئل به أعطى‏:‏ هو اسم الحي القيوم،    والحياة التامة تضاد جميع الأسقام والآلام، ولهذا لما كملت حياة أهل   الجنة  لم يلحقهم هم ولا غم ولا حزن ولا شيء من الآفات‏.‏ ونقصان الحياة   تضر  بالأفعال، وتنافي القيومة، فكمال القيومية لكمال الحياة، فالحي المطلق    التام الحياة لا تفوته صفة الكمال البتة، والقيوم لا يتعذر عليه فعل  ممكن   البتة، فالتوسل بصفة الحياة القيومية له تأثير في إزالة ما يضاد  الحياة،   ويضر بالأفعال‏.‏
ونظير هذا توسل النبي ـ ـ إلى ربه بربوبيته لجبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل أن    يهديه لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه، فإن حياة القلب بالهداية، وقد وكل الله    سبحانه هؤلاء الأملاك الثلاثة بالحياة، فجبريل موكل بالوحي الذي هو حياة    القلوب، وميكائيل بالقطر الذي هو حياة الأبدان والحيوان، وإسرافيل  بالنفخ   في الصور الذي هو سبب حياة العالم وعود الأرواح إلى أجسادها،  فالتوسل إليه   سبحانه بربوبية هذه الأرواح العظيمة الموكلة بالحياة، له  تأثير في حصول   المطلوب‏.‏
والمقصود‏:‏ أن لاسم الحي القيوم تأثيرًا خاصًا في    إجابة الدعوات، وكشف الكربات، وفي السنن و صحيح أبي حاتم مرفوعًا‏:‏ ‏(‏اسم    الله الأعظم في هاتين الآيتين‏)‏‏.‏ ‏{‏وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو    الرحمن الرحيم‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏ 163‏]‏، وفاتحة آل عمران ‏{‏الم الله لا  إله   إلا هو الحي القيوم‏}‏ ‏[‏آل عمران‏:‏ 1‏]‏‏.‏، قال الترمذي‏:‏ حديث    صحيح‏.‏
وفي السنن وصحيح ابن حبان أيضًا‏:‏ من حديث أنس أن رجلًا دعا، فقال‏:‏    اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت المنان، بديع السماوات    والأرض، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام، يا حي يا قيوم، فقال النبي ـ ـ‏:‏ ‏(‏(‏لقد    دعا الله باسمه الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب، وإذا سئل به أعطى‏)
ولهذا كان النبي ـ ـ إذا اجتهد في الدعاء قال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا حي يا قيوم‏)‏‏.
الرؤيا
{رأيت أن السماء صارت سبورة بيضاء مكتوب في وسطها بنور أخضر اسم الله {الحي القيوم} وكأني أسمع صوتا يقول لي نعم إنه هو اسم الله الأعظم}وهذه الرؤيا رأيتها قبل أن أشاهد الرؤيا الأولى.

تنبيه
الأصل في اسم الله الأعظم هو الحديث الشريف وإنما نقلت   هذه  الرؤياإستإناسا لشهادة الحديث لها ولي الشبه القوي  بينها وبين ا لرؤيا    التي رأيتها.
والله أعلم*

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
رؤيا يشهد لها حديث
الحديث  عن بريدة رضي الله عنه ان رسول الله سمع رجلاً يقول : اللهم    إني اسالك بأني أشهد أنك انت الله لااله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم  يلد   ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد . فقال :.( لقد سالت الله تعالى  بالاسم  الذي  اذا سئل به اعطى واذا دعي به اجاب ) وفي رواية :.( لقد سالت  الله  تعالى  باسمه الاعظم ).
رواه في سننه الترمذي وابوداود وابن ماجه . قال ابن حجر :. ان هذا الحديث ارجح ماورد في الاسم الاعظم من حيث السند .
وصححه ابن حبان و الحاكم  وقواه المقدسي وصححه الالباني والوادعي وحسنه الترمذي والسخاوي.*

الرؤيا 
تقول صاحبتها (
إني كنت انا وامي بنبص من شباك اوضتي علي ضوء في السماء وفجآه لقيت السحاب    علي شكل حصان وبيضحك وبيجري رايح جاي وسحابه تاني علي شكل طفل مبسوط وكان    فيها بلونات كبيرة اووووووووووى ومنضاد كذا منضاد وكذا بلونة كبيرة اوي    بحجم المنضاد وسيدنا محمد صل الله عليه وسلم كان في السماء بيفك الاربطه    بتاعه البلونات والمنضادات دي لانها كانت معقده ومتلخبطة في بعض وهو واقف    في السماء بيفك فيهم وانا كنت فرحانه اوى بشكل الحصان وانه سيدنا محمد  بيفك   العقد دي بتاعه البلونات *ولقيت صوت بيقولي ادعي بإسم الله الاعظم (( يارب ياواحد يا أحد يا فرد ياصمد ))* وبعدين    لقيت اخويا جيه جمبي وبيقولي "" ايه بينك وبين سيدنا محمد عشرين سماء   بس؟؟  ليه يعني انتي عملتي ايه وهو مستغرب "" وصحيت من النوم .. ملحوظة انا   شوفت  سيدنا محمد من ضهره بس ماشوفتش وشه بس كان فيه حد بيقولي اللي بيفك   العقد  دي هو سيدنا محمد صل الله عليه وسلم ..)

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*فضل الإستغفار باسم الله الأعظم
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اسم الله الأعظم :روى ابن أبي   شيبة في مصنفه  وأحمد في مسنده وابن ماجة في سننه :عن بريدة رضي الله عنه   أَنَّ  النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَمِعَ رَجُلًا   يَقُولُ :  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّك   أَنْتَ اللَّهُ الْأَحَدُ  الصَّمَدُ ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ،   وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ  كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ , فَقَالَ : " لَقَدْ سَأَلْتُ اللَّهَ بِاسْمِهِ الْأَعْظَمِ الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ , وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهِ أَعْطَى " . 
الحديث صححه ابن حبان والحاكم والألباني

*

*فضل إلإستغفاربه:روى أبو داود   في سننه عَنْ  حَنْظَلَةَ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ ، أَنَّ مِحْجَنَ بْنَ الْأَدْرَعِ   حَدَّثَهُ ،  قَالَ : دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ  الْمَسْجِدَ ، فَإِذَا هُوَ بِرَجُلٍ قَدْ قَضَى صَلَاتَهُ   وَهُوَ  يَتَشَهَّدُ ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ : اللَّهُمَّ   إِنِّي  أَسْأَلُكَ يَا اللَّهُ الْأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ   وَلَمْ  يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ ، أَنْ تَغْفِرَ لِي   ذُنُوبِي  إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ، قَالَ : فَقَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم: " قَدْ غُفِرَ لَهُ ، قَدْ غُفِرَ لَهُ " ثَلَاثًا .

الحديث صححة الألباني* 

*اسم الله الأعظم :روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده:عن أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن رضي الله عنهاقالت : سمعت رسول الله يقول في    هاتين الآيتين ( اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ) و    الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ [آل عمران:1، 2]    "إن فيهما اسم الله الأعظم" .
حسنه الألباني وغيره لشواهده*

*فضل الإستغفار به:روى أبو    داود والترمذي في  سننهما: من طريق بِلاَلَ بْنَ يَسَارِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ   مَوْلَى النَّبِىِّ  -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ أَبِى   يُحَدِّثُنِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّى  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه   وسلم- يَقُولُ : مَنْ  قَالَ   أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ الَّذِى لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَىُّ   الْقَيُّومُ  وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ ؛ غُفِرَ لَهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ فَرَّ مِنَ   الزَّحْفِ . 
صححه الألباني .
*

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله الكريم الأكرم ذي الجلال والإكرام والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء وسيد المرسلين محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد
فإن الناظر إلى الأحاديث والآثار الواردة عن رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في اسم الله الأعظم يجد أن من أشهرهاأن يدعوالصحابي بدعاء فيخبر الني صلى الله عليه بأنه دعا الله باسمه الأعظم أو كاد أن يدعوبه ومن هذه الحاديث والآثار
1-- حديث بريدة فعن بريدة ان رسول الله سمع رجلاً يقول : اللهم إني اسالك بأني أشهد أنك انت الله لااله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد . فقال :.( لقد سالت الله تعالى بالاسم الذي اذا سئل به اعطى واذا دعي به اجاب ) وفي رواية :.( لقد سالت الله تعالى باسمه الاعظم ).
رواه في سننه الترمذي وابوداود وابن ماجه . قال ابن حجر :. ان هذا الحديث ارجح ماورد في الاسم الاعظم من حيث السند .
وصححه ابن حبان و الحاكم والذهبي وقواه المقدسي وصححه الالباني والوادعي وحسنه الترمذي والسخاوي.

2-حديث أنس فعن انس انه كان مع رسول الله جالساً ورجل يصلي ثم دعا: اللهم إني أسالك بان لك الحمد لااله الا انت المنان بديع السماوات و الارض ياذا الجلال و الاكرام ياحي ياقيومفقال النبي : ( لقد دعا الله تعالى باسمه العظيم الذي اذا دعي به اجاب واذا سئل به اعطى ) .
رواه أحمد و البخاري في الادب المفرد و رواه الاربعة
وقد صححه ابن حبان والحاكم و الذهبي وضياء المقدسي و الالباني . وحسنه ابن حجر والسخاوي والوادعي.
وهذان الحديثان هما أصح ماورد في الباب والعمدة في إثباته وما يذكر بعد ذلك فمن باب الإعتبار والشاهد والمتابعة

3-ورد في كتاب العدة للكرب والشدة لضياء الدين المقدسي بسنده عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : صَلَّى بِنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْعَصْرَ ، فَمَرَّ بِنَا كَلْبٌ ، فَمَا بَلَغَتْ يَدُهُ رِجْلَهُ حَتَّى مَاتَ ، فَانْصَرَفَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ : " مَنِ الدَّاعِي عَلَى هَذَا الْكَلْبِ آنِفًا ؟ " فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ : أَنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : " لَقَدْ دَعَوْتَ اللَّهَ بِاسْمِهِ الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ ، وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهِ أَعْطَى ، وَلَوْ دَعَوْتَ لِجَمِيعِ أُمَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ لَغَفَرَ لَهُمْ ، كَيْفَ دَعَوْتَ ؟ " ، قَالَ : قُلْتُ : اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدَ ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْمَنَّانُ ، بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ، يَا ذَا الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ ، اكْفِنَا هَذَا الْكَلْبَ بِمَا شِئْتَ وَكَيْفَ شِئْتَ ، فَمَا بَرِحَ حَتَّى مَاتَ " .
http://library.islamweb.net/hadith/d...891&pid=857159

4-أورد صاحب كتاب أسنى المقاصد وأعذب الموارد	 بسنده عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، قَالَ : كَانَ رَجُلٌ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتْجَرُ مِنْ بِلادِ الشَّامِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ ، وَمِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ إِلَى بِلادِ الشَّامِ ، وَلا يَصْحَبُ الْقَوَافِلَ تَوَكُّلا مِنْهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : بَيْنَمَا هُوَ جَاءَ مِنَ الشَّامِ يُرِيدُ الْمَدِينَةَ إِذْ عَرَضَ لَهُ لِصٌّ عَلَى فَرَسٍ ، فَصَاحَ بِالتَّاجِرِ : قِفْ ، قال : فَوَقَفَ لَهُ التَّاجِرُ , وَقَالَ لَهُ : شَأْنَكَ بِمَالِي وَخَلِّ سَبِيلِي ، قَالَ : فَقَالَ لَهُ اللِّصُّ : الْمَالُ مَالِي وَإِنَّمَا أُرِيدُ نَفْسَكَ ، فَقَالَ التَّاجِرُ : مَا تَرْجُو بِنَفْسِي شَأْنَكَ وَالْمَالَ وَخَلِّ سَبِيلِي ؟ قَالَ : فَرَدَّ عَلَيْهِ اللِّصُّ مِثْلَ الْمَقَالَةِ الأُولَى ، فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّاجِرُ : أَنْظِرْنِي حَتَّى أَتَوَضَّأَ وَأُصَلِّيَ وَأَدْعُوَ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، قَالَ : افْعَلْ مَا بَدَا لَكَ ، قَالَ : فَقَامَ التَّاجِرُ وَتَوَضَّأَ وَصَلَّى أَرْبَعَ رَكَعَاتٍ ، ثُمَّ رَفَعَ يَدَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ، فَكَانَ مِنْ دُعَائِهِ أَنْ قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ يَا وَدُودُ يَا وَدُودُ يَا ذَا الْعَرْشِ الْمَجِيدِ ، يَا مُبْدِئُ يَا مُعِيدُ ، يَا فَعَّالُ لِمَا يُرِيدُ ، أَسْأَلُكَ بِنُورِ وَجْهِكَ الَّذِي مَلأَ أَرْكَانَ عَرْشِكَ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ بِقُدْرَتِكَ الَّتِي قَدَرْتَ بِهَا عَلَى خَلْقِكَ ، وَبِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ، لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ يَا مُغِيثُ أَغِثْنِي ، يَا مُغِيثُ أَغِثْنِي ، يَا مُغِيثُ أَغِثْنِي ، ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ، فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنْ دُعَائِهِ إِذَا بِفَارِسٍ عَلَى فَرَسٍ أَشْهَبَ عَلَيْهِ ثِيَابٌ خُضْرٌ ، وَبِيَدِهِ حَرْبَةٌ مِنْ نُورٍ ، فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ اللِّصُّ إِلَى الْفَارِسِ تَرَكَ التَّاجِرَ وَمَرَّ نَحْوَ الْفَارِسِ ، فَلَمَّا دَنَا مِنْهُ شَدَّ الْفَارِسُ عَلَى اللِّصِّ وَطَعَنَهُ طَعْنَةً أَرْدَاهُ عَنْ فَرَسِهِ ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى التَّاجِرِ فَقَالَ لَهُ : قُمْ فَاقْتُلْهُ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّاجِرُ : مَنْ أَنْتَ ؟ فَمَا قَتَلْتُ أَحَدًا قَطُّ وَلا تَطِيبُ نَفْسِي بِقَتْلِهِ ، قَالَ : فَرَجَعَ الْفَارِسُ إِلَى اللِّصِّ وَقَتَلَهُ ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى التَّاجِرِ وَقَالَ : اعْلَمْ أَنِّي مَلَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الثَّالِثَةِ ، حِينَ دَعَوْتَ الأُولَى سَمِعْنَا لأَبْوَابِ السَّمَاءِ قَعْقَعَةً ، فَقُلْنَا : أَمْرٌ حَدَثَ ، ثُمَّ دَعَوْتَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَفُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلَهَا شَرَرٌ كَشَرَرِ النَّارِ ، ثُمَّ دَعَوْتَ الثَّالِثَةَ فَهَبَطَ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ قِبَلِ السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ يُنَادِي : مَنْ لِهَذَا الْمَكْرُوبِ ؟ فَدَعَوْتُ رَبِّي أَنْ يُوَلِّنَيِ قَتْلَهُ ، وَاعْلَمْ يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ أَنَّ مَنْ دَعَا بِدُعَائِكَ هَذَا فِي كُلِّ كُرْبَةٍ ، وَكُلِّ شِدَّةٍ ، وَكُلِّ نَازِلَةٍ فَرَّجَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَأَعَانَهُ ، قَالَ : وَجَاءَ التَّاجِرُ سَالِمًا غَانِمًا حَتَّى دَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَخْبَرَهُ الْقِصَّةَ ، وَأَخْبَرَهُ بِالدُّعَاءِ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَقَدْ لَقَّنَكَ اللَّهُ أَسْمَاءَهُ الْحُسْنَى الَّتِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهَا أَجَابَ وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهَا أَعْطَى " .
http://library.islamweb.net/hadith/d...=30&pid=640181

5-ذكر ابن أبي شيبة	 في مصنفه بسنده عَنِ ابْنِ سَابِطٍ ، أَنَّ دَاعِيًا دَعَا فِي عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ , وَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا تَقُولُ لَهُ : كُنْ , فَيَكُونُ " , فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَقَدْ كِدْتَ أَوْ كَادَ أَنْ يَدْعُوَ بِاسْمِهِ الْعَظِيمِ الْأَعْظَمِ " .
http://library.islamweb.net/hadith/d...6365&hid=28787

اللهم إني أسالك بان لك الحمد لااله الا انت المنان بديع السماوات و الارض ياذا الجلال و الاكرام ياحي ياقيوم وأسألك اللهم بأني أشهد أنك انت الله لااله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد وأسألك اللهم يَا وَدُودُ يَا وَدُودُ يَا ذَا الْعَرْشِ الْمَجِيدِ ، يَا مُبْدِئُ يَا مُعِيدُ ، يَا فَعَّالُ لِمَا يُرِيدُ اسألك بِنُورِ وَجْهِكَ الَّذِي مَلأَ أَرْكَانَ عَرْشِكَ ، وَ بِقُدْرَتِكَ الَّتِي قَدَرْتَ بِهَا عَلَى خَلْقِكَ ، وَبِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ، لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ يَا مُغِيثُ أَغِثْنِي ، يَا مُغِيثُ أَغِثْنِي ، يَا مُغِيثُ أَغِثْنِي وأسألك اللهم بِاسْمِكَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ , وَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا تَقُولُ لَهُ : كُنْ , فَيَكُونُ أسألك الهدى والسداد وأسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة ياأرحم الراحمين
والحمدلله رب العالمين
*

----------


## الصميلي الذروي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مواطن تحري اسم الله الأعظم التي دلت عليها السنة خمسة مواضع هي:

الموطن الأول :الدعاء الوارد في حديث بريدة رضي الله عنه { اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ}

لحديث بريدة فعن بريدة رضي الله عنه ان رسول الله سمع رجلاً يقول : اللهم إني اسالك بأني أشهد أنك انت الله لااله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد . فقال :.( لقد سالت الله تعالى بالاسم الذي اذا سئل به اعطى واذا دعي به اجاب ) وفي رواية :.( لقد سالت الله تعالى باسمه الاعظم ).
رواه في سننه الترمذي وابوداود وابن ماجه . قال ابن حجر :. ان هذا الحديث ارجح ماورد في الاسم الاعظم من حيث السند .
وصححه ابن حبان و الحاكم والذهبي وقواه المقدسي وصححه الالباني والوادعي وحسنه الترمذي والسخاوي.


الموطن الثاني:الدعاء الوارد في حديث أنس رضي الله عنه {اللهم إني أسالك بان لك الحمد لااله الا انت المنان بديع السماوات و الارض ياذا الجلال و الاكرام ياحي ياقيوم }.
لحديث أنس فعن انس رضي الله عنه انه كان مع رسول الله جالساً ورجل يصلي ثم دعا: اللهم إني أسالك بان لك الحمد لااله الا انت المنان بديع السماوات و الارض ياذا الجلال و الاكرام ياحي ياقيوم فقال النبي : ( لقد دعا الله تعالى باسمه العظيم الذي اذا دعي به اجاب واذا سئل به اعطى ) .
رواه أحمد و البخاري في الادب المفرد و رواه الاربعة
وقد صححه ابن حبان والحاكم و الذهبي وضياء المقدسي و الالباني . وحسنه ابن حجر والسخاوي والوادعي.


الموطن الثالث :يتحرى اسم الله الأعظم في ثلاث سور من القرآن هي {البقرة وآل عمران وطه}
لحديث أبي امامةرضي الله عنه فعن أبي أمامة يرفعه قال: "اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب في ثلاث: سورة البقرة وآل عمران وطه"
والحديث قال عنه المناوي [حديث سنده حسن وقيل صحيح] وقد صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع وحسنه في السلسلة الصحيحة.

ومن موطن تحري اسم الله الأعظم في سورة البقرة:
1-قوله تعالى : ( وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ )

2-قوله تعالى: (اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ )آية الكرسي

والموطنان دل عليهما حديث أسماء رضي الله عنها فعن أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن، عن رسول الله أنه قال: "اسم الله الأعظم في هاتين الآيتين: ( وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ ) و الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ [آل عمران: 1، 2] " ]وفي رواية أخرى عند أحمد حدثنا محمد بن بكر أخبرنا عبيد الله بن أبي زياد حدثنا شهر بن حوشب عن أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن قالت : سمعت رسول الله يقول في هاتين الآيتين ( اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ) و الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ [آل عمران:1، 2] "إن فيهما اسم الله الأعظم" .
رواه أبو داوود وغيره وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع
ح : 980(1/229)وصححه الترمذي والسيوطي.
الموطن الثالث من سورة البقرة :قوله تعالى : (بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ)
لحديث أنس فعن انس رضي الله عنه انه كان مع رسول الله جالساً ورجل يصلي ثم دعا: اللهم إني أسالك بان لك الحمد لااله الا انت المنان بديع السماوات و الارض ياذا الجلال و الاكرام ياحي ياقيوم فقال النبي : ( لقد دعا الله تعالى باسمه العظيم الذي اذا دعي به اجاب واذا سئل به اعطى ) .

ولحديث : ابْنِ سَابِطٍ ، أَنَّ دَاعِيًا دَعَا فِي عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ , وَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا تَقُولُ لَهُ : كُنْ , فَيَكُونُ " , فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَقَدْ كِدْتَ أَوْ كَادَ أَنْ يَدْعُوَ بِاسْمِهِ الْعَظِيمِ الْأَعْظَمِ " رواه ابن شيبة في مصنفه

ومن مواطن تحري اسم الله الأعظم في سورة آل عمران الآية الثانية منها وهي قوله تعالى (اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ )
دل عليهما حديث أسماء رضي الله عنها فعن أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن، عن رسول الله أنه قال: "اسم الله الأعظم في هاتين الآيتين: ( وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ ) و الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ [آل عمران: 1، 2] " ]وفي رواية أخرى عند أحمد حدثنا محمد بن بكر أخبرنا عبيد الله بن أبي زياد حدثنا شهر بن حوشب عن أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن قالت : سمعت رسول الله يقول في هاتين الآيتين ( اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ) و الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ [آل عمران:1، 2] "إن فيهما اسم الله الأعظم" .

أماسورة طه فلم يرد نص ولكن العلماء إجتهدوا في ذلك إلى ثلاثة أقوال :
الأول :ذهب الإمام الطحاوي رحمه الله وطائفة من أهل العلم أنه في هذه الآية (اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى)

وذهب طائفة أخرى من أهل العلم أنه في قوله تعالى (وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْمًا ) وممن ذهب إلى هذا القول الإمام النووي والإمام ابن القيم رحمهما الله

وذهب الإمام الجزري رحمه الله أن المقصود به في السور الثلاث هو (اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ) وهو بذلك قد جمع رحمه الله بين الإجتهادين الأول والثاني في موطن اسم الله الأعظم في سورة طه.
وبهذا أختم كتابتي في موضوعي هذا:**توفيق الله الأكرم في تحري الدعاء باسم الله الأعظم**
فإن أصبت بفضل الله وتوفيقه والحمدلله الذي بحمده ونعمته وجلاله تتم الصالحات
وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي والهوى والشيطان وأستغفر الله الذي لاإله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه .

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ إني أسألك الهدى والسداد والعفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة وأن تأتينا في الدني حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وأن تقينا عذاب النار.

اللهم إني أسالك بان لك الحمد لااله الا انت المنان بديع السماوات و الارض ياذا الجلال و الاكرام ياحي ياقيوم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد والعفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة وأن تأتينا في الدني حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وأن تقينا عذاب النار.

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ , وَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا تَقُولُ لَهُ : كُنْ , فَيَكُونُ إني أسألك الهدى والسداد والعفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة وأن تأتينا في الدني حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وأن تقينا عذاب النار.

اللهم إني أسالك بأنك أنت إلهنا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلا أنت الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ إني أسألك الهدى والسداد والعفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة وأن تأتينا في الدني حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وأن تقينا عذاب النار.

اللهم إني أسألك بأنك أنت الله الذي لا إله إلا أنت الحي القيوم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد والعفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة وأن تأتينا في الدني حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وأن تقينا عذاب النار.

اللهم إني أسألك بأنك أنت بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضيت أمرا فإنما تقول له كن فيكون إني أسألك الهدى والسداد والعفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة وأن تأتينا في الدني حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وأن تقينا عذاب النار.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------

